# Recommendations for Relocating to Mexico



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello expats 

My husband and I have decided to relocate to Mexico after about five years of going back and forth with the idea. I currently have a job that will allow me to work from anywhere in the world so location is not a consideration for us in that regard.

I would love for some recommendations from people who have "been there, done that". I know that Mexico has something for everyone so I am sure there is a place that meets what we are looking for.

We have visited Progresso (not moving there), but Merida looked awesome! We have also been to Cozumel. Neither Progresso nor Cozumel are what we are looking for....but Merida may be.

What we are looking for is maybe a suburb of a large city (to where if we want the excitement we can travel there with ease), preferably a little secluded (that may not be possible with our other requirements), near a beach (preferably walking distance or right outside), and somewhere with good education for expats. While I don't want to live in an expat ridden community, I do want a good expat support system. We don't really want to live like tourists but still have some of the amenities we are accustomed to. We NEED to be near a great school that at least teaches bilingual (my son speaks no Spanish). 

My list may be impossible, but I would like to know that as well. If I had to choose the most important factor for relocation, it would be the schooling. I hope there is someone out there that can provide me with information or recommendations. Thank you in advance.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like a nice dream..Have you thought of Los Angeles?


----------



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

citlali said:


> Sounds like a nice dream..Have you thought of Los Angeles?


Nope! We are determined to leave the U.S! We want a more laid back lifestyle. Plus LA would require us both to get a second job to live in some sort of comfort even though I make good money! I have family in LA and I couldn't live there!!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

It sounds like education for your son is a high priority, so that would be the best focus for your research and would eliminate many otherwise desirable locations. Senor Google will help.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Since you definitely want to be near a beach and you need more specific information about schools, you might want to check out some of the local forums in specific areas, e.g. Yucatán. They may be able to provide you with more detailed recommendations. Welcome and good luck!


----------



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> Since you definitely want to be near a beach and you need more specific information about schools, you might want to check out some of the local forums in specific areas, e.g. Yucatán. They may be able to provide you with more detailed recommendations. Welcome and good luck!


Thank you for the tip! I will certainly look for those forums.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I believe Vallarta has an English school

Just looked it up ..... may be another
Welcome to ASPV | Colegio Americano de Puerto Vallarta


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

sparks said:


> I believe Vallarta has an English school
> 
> Just looked it up ..... may be another
> Welcome to ASPV | Colegio Americano de Puerto Vallarta


We have been to Puerto Vallarta for one vacation over the years. We stayed on the southern end near where they filmed some Iguana movie years ago.

For 25+ years we had very decent earnings - probably many times what someone in the service would make. Of course we have no pensions etc, only savings. I think Puerto Vallarta might be pricey for us. Is there a more expensive destination ?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You can find economical housing and food in any city/town in Mexico. The thing is you have to go to where the schools are ..... not just a place you like. Google English school in Mexico and you may find something


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The Night of the Iguana was filmed in Mismaloya near Boca de Tomatlan.


----------



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

sparks said:


> I believe Vallarta has an English school
> 
> Just looked it up ..... may be another
> Welcome to ASPV | Colegio Americano de Puerto Vallarta


I have actually done research for most of the day on PV, housing, schools, and although in my heart I still prefer Merida (I don't know, it just speaks to me), I think PV is a great option. We are planning on visiting in June to get a feel for the area and to go talk to the school. I did look at the school there and applications have to be received by February of the year prior, so I will have to make a visit to the Mexican Consulate to get several documents certified toward the end of this year. I really appreciate the tip. It has been very helpful  Thank you.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

BJGordon said:


> Hello expats
> 
> My husband and I have decided to relocate to Mexico after about five years of going back and forth with the idea. I currently have a job that will allow me to work from anywhere in the world so location is not a consideration for us in that regard.
> 
> ...


Hello, BG, and welcome to the forum!

To the best of my knowledge, there are international schools located in Mexico City, Guadalajara, Monterrey, La Paz, Queretaro, Puebla, and . . . somewhere else that isn't coming to mind right now. Cancun, maybe. 

This website has a list of all IB (International Baccalaureate) schools in Mexico: 

Find an IB World School - International Baccalaureate®

I don't know anything about the Madison Schools, but the Madison International School has a campus in Merida: 

Madison Bilingual Schools


And here is a list of various schools in Merida: 

Schools in Merida | Yucatan Living

You don't say how old your son is, and his age will determine which schools you can consider. There is a Montessori school in Merida, for example, but I think it goes only up to grade 6. (And I'm not sure whether they have a bilingual program or not--but some of the Montessori schools do.) 

I don't know if any of our members live in Merida, but if so, I'm sure they'll chime in. Again, welcome! 

.


----------



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

TurtleToo said:


> Hello, BG, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, there are international schools located in Mexico City, Guadalajara, Monterrey, La Paz, Queretaro, Puebla, and . . . somewhere else that isn't coming to mind right now. Cancun, maybe.
> 
> ...


You are awesome!! Thank you so much  My son is actually going to be 16 years old when we move there, but I was able to find some schools. The thing I love is that they "seem" to be great schools for a fraction of the cost of private schools in the U.S. that definitely helps. I appreciate your response.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

I meant to add that your schooling options are greatly expanded if you do not limit yourself to finding a genuine international school, but also look at good bilingual colegios with 50% of the instruction in English.

ETA: We cross posted! Sounds like you're already off to a good start then! 

.


----------



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

TurtleToo said:


> I meant to add that your schooling options are greatly expanded if you do not limit yourself to finding a genuine international school, but also look at good bilingual colegios with 50% of the instruction in English.
> 
> .


I would probably prefer to send my son to that type of school rather than an international school or an American one. I would prefer to have a more authentic experience and while I would love some expats around, we also want to be immersed in the culture and language  Thank you.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

International schools and bilingual colegios have more Mexican students than expats. There are no more no less authentic. Wealthy Mexican kids often are bilingual or trilingual.. Most of the wealthy family I have met speak fluent French and English. The French is a give away that they come from well educated and moneyed family.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Check out Sierra School in Todos Santos, in Baja Sur. International baccalaureate., with strong focus on environmental stewardship. Nice community, lots going on, La Paz 45 minutes away for shopping at Costco, etc. Lots of organic produce available in Todos as well. Of course, the landscape is desert, as opposed to tropical, but Todos Santos has underground springs, so it's greener than most of Baja.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Check out Mazatlan, Sinaloa.

A loose expat community, sits on Pacific across the sea from Cabo, close to the _Copper Canyon_, international airport/destination, upscale, lots of diversity - heavy Euro-German influence, plenty of public/private schools, one of Mexico's largest annual carnivals, and a lot more.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

We were planning to move to Mazatlan for the reasons cited, but then took a look at the year around weather; temp and humidity, and decided against it. A friend did move there and stayed a few years, but then moved to the Lake Chapala area after too much "sweating it out". So......if you are comfortable in that kind of climate...it sounds like a fine place to live. If not..........

We did move to San Miguel Allende and stayed three years. It has a lot going for it, although the winters get bitterly cold and the altitude can get to you. Finally found the "Goldilocks" climate and moved to the Lake Chapala area. No complaints. Plenty of things to do. Big lake for kayaking and grokking. Airport and endless facilities in Guadalajara nearby.
Can't vouch for education situation, though.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They have several bilingual schools but for the prepa it is better to go to the public one in Chapala as it is part of the university of Guadalajara.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Now how did that happen? LoveBeingFree, wasn't your name BJGordon when you started this thread? How did you change it? All this time, and I never knew forum names could be changed! (Of course, imagine how confusing that would be if too many people decided to do it!)  

.


----------

